# Calling all Artists...



## Wren (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m opening an Art Studio Group  and hope you will join me, it’s for all  members who enjoy any type of Art or creativity, not just to showcase our work, but to ask or offer advice, share new ideas and discuss experiences 


To join the group go to Community at the top of the page, then Groups in the drop down menu, once you have found the Art Studio click on Group Tools and subscribe


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm as artistic as a rusty nail, but I'm looking forward to all the lovely postings from all of you talented people, whether it be 'noodies',  or pictures of folk with ears sprouting from their eyebrows, or landscapes where humans are being stung by wasps.......oooooooooo-oo, I think I'll make a pot of tea and a round of toast.....


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 15, 2019)

I tried searching for it and cant find groups. Ugh. But Im new here as well.


----------

